# VW Golf Edition 30- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A correctional detail on a Golf ED30, booked in with me last week over 2 days which ended up going to 5 days in the end and some 40+ hours.

Firstly alloys started in the usual fashion, pre sprayed with Espuma revolution and left to dwell before pressure rinsing,




























Resprayed and cleaned using various brushes,










Arches cleaned with Espuma G202,










Meguiars APC applied through the foam lance and left to dwell for 5 mins or so,










Exterior trim and shuts cleaned using a citrus based cleanser,




























Washed using the normal safe methods,










De-tarred using a citrus based solvent,










Paintwork de-contaminated with Sonus green and Dodo BS,










Some red from the stone chip touch ups,










Glass clayed also,



















Rinsed down again and the majority of the water blown dry using the garden blower, especially useful for the honeycomb grills,










Dried using i4detailing Uber plush towels,










Vehicle taken inside, trim masked up and let the correction commence, for the majority of defect removal, a Festool sheepskin pad and Megs #105 was used,



















50/50's




























Some before and after shots,



























































































Paintwork refined using a 3m polishing pad and Menzerna 203s,










Leaving this purely machined finish,



















Inner door seals lightly polished using a Sonus 4" pad and Festool MPA 9000,



















Paintwork foamed and rinsed to remove polish dusting,










Showing un-protected paint still beads and sheets,










A thorough IPA wipedown to remove any polishing oils or residue,










With the garage heated up, Nanolex Professional was applied and removed panel by panel,










Alloys pre-cleansed and also protected with Professional,



















Glass cleansed and sealed using Carlack glass sealant,










Tyres, arches and front grills treated using Swissvax Pneu,
Tailpipes polished with Briliant metal restorer and sealant,
Swissvax Seal feed applied to the door rubbers,
Inner alloys and calipers protected using Nanolex spray sealant, 
Sealant left to cure overnight for 14 hours before giving a final wipeover.

*Finished Results.*

Pictures taken in a break in the weather so a little hurried,























































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

That looks amazing.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work Rob :thumb: does that golf belong to a DW member?
have you used the nanolex glass sealant, i'm thinking of changing to it from the carlack twins


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

fantastic work matey.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> superb work Rob :thumb: does that golf belong to a DW member?
> have you used the nanolex glass sealant, i'm thinking of changing to it from the carlack twins


Cheers Kev, yep is a forum members.

Just run out of the NX glass sealant, both Urban and the Professional is very good.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

kennym999 said:


> That looks amazing.


thanks mate, a very difficult colour for the camera to focus on, pictures came out well but looked even better in the flesh.:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

WoW Rob, U definately bought the red out in the golf. Stunning finish. :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

That came out really nice!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Why did it take longer? The paint or were you busy with other details?


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice mate. My mum has more or exactly the same car which I need to correct - she washed it recently and covered it in swirls. Good to know I can expect a similar finish after some hard labour.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

tdekany said:


> That came out really nice!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Why did it take longer? The paint or were you busy with other details?


Thanks, when I originally did a quote and under my brinkmann it looked like average swirling, wasn't until I put the halogens in front and got going that the level of random scratches were immense, to give you an idea I spent 8 hours on 1 door on the 2nd day, honoured the original quote and just got stuck in.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice work Rob looks very very deep and wet, whats Espuma like to use i am after a new wheel cleaner and ware do u get it from?

atb

tom


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

-tom- said:


> nice work Rob looks very very deep and wet, whats Espuma like to use i am after a new wheel cleaner and ware do u get it from?
> 
> atb
> 
> tom


Espuma is probably the best I have used to date, dilution is excellent and it's very effective, a lot of the pro's I know have made the switch.

Espuma direct or Envy valeting.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great Work rob :thumb:

How did you find the Carlack twins compared to the nanolex?


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks, when I originally did a quote and under my brinkmann it looked like average swirling, wasn't until I put the halogens in front and got going that the level of random scratches were immense, *to give you an idea I spent 8 hours on 1 door* on the 2nd day, honoured the original quote and just got stuck in.


I drive a vw as well and once I spot polished a red gti - man was it hard to get the paint corrected.

Excellent work.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolutely stunning work Rob :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Great Work rob :thumb:
> 
> How did you find the Carlack twins compared to the nanolex?


Thanks mate, if your refering to the paint sealants I haven't tried Carlack, but the glass sealant I like the application of both but the Nanolex has the edge in the durability stakes, I find neither a doddle to remove though, but then I hate polishing glass.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

I really enjoy your write ups and on the back of them have got some espuma arrived today to try tomo what concentration do u use it at?


----------



## cosmic ben (Dec 31, 2008)

i am the proud owner of this very red golf ed30, and cant recommend rob enough, you can really tell the attention to detail even though it took a lot longer than he hoped his standards never dropped, is now looking amazing. Just gonna get the wheel lips polished and its ready for the summer, it still looks very clean rob by the way but i dont use it much, cant wait to see how easy it is to clean with the nanolex


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

cosmic ben said:


> i am the proud owner of this very red golf ed30, and cant recommend rob enough, you can really tell the attention to detail even though it took a lot longer than he hoped his standards never dropped, is now looking amazing. Just gonna get the wheel lips polished and its ready for the summer, it still looks very clean rob by the way but i dont use it much, cant wait to see how easy it is to clean with the nanolex


I'm not normally a fan of red cars but it's my favourite colour in these :thumb: just been having a look on autotrader quite fancy one lol


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks the nuts Rob , amazing clarity on the red. Pictures looking impressive as well and I like the slighty different layout in the post to :thumb:


----------



## cosmic ben (Dec 31, 2008)

came from a civic type r and wanted something a little more usable, very smooth and easy to drive, and at 230+ bhp it aint shy either


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Really nice Rob, very glossy finish:thumb:


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Stunning finish, great effort. The owner must have been gobsmacked.


----------



## cosmic ben (Dec 31, 2008)

amclean said:


> Stunning finish, great effort. The owner must have been gobsmacked.


i was, believe me. Awesome job


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent dedication on this detail Rob, looks very glossy even under the cloudy sky. Great job dude ! 

Baz


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work.... did you find it easy enough to correct with 203s? I had to use 302 on my ibiza... and have had to use 302 on a couple of mk4 ibiza.... Suprised 203 acheieved those results :thumb:


----------



## MEg-LitU (Sep 26, 2008)

loved the finish and the color!! Excellent work!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great - like the double pictures


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

WOW that golf looks amazing:argie:
Top detail!:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Kev, yep is a forum members.
> 
> Just run out of the NX glass sealant, both Urban and the Professional is very good.


thanks Rob, just ordered the premium kit from monza car care


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

What can I say....stunning!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

That looks unreal, absolute perfect job!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work rob, every ed30 should look like that! Beautiful!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> With the garage heated up, Nanolex Professional was applied and removed panel by panel,


Sorry for being a dumbass, what is Nanolex Pro? Heard a few Pros use it? Is it a LSP (wax) or something used between the polishing and waxing stages like a glaze?


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

that red in now glowing!!! Stunning work!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice indeed - the red paint virtually glows now :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

nice wet looking finish,best colour to:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely job Rob! Car looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> nice work.... did you find it easy enough to correct with 203s? I had to use 302 on my ibiza... and have had to use 302 on a couple of mk4 ibiza.... Suprised 203 acheieved those results :thumb:





> for the majority of defect removal, a Festool sheepskin pad and Megs #105 was used,


;-)

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

rds1985 said:


> I really enjoy your write ups and on the back of them have got some espuma arrived today to try tomo what concentration do u use it at?


Thanks for your comments, generally 4-1 for heavy soiling, up 8-1 for light duties.:thumb:



cosmic ben said:


> i am the proud owner of this very red golf ed30, and cant recommend rob enough, you can really tell the attention to detail even though it took a lot longer than he hoped his standards never dropped, is now looking amazing. Just gonna get the wheel lips polished and its ready for the summer, it still looks very clean rob by the way but i dont use it much, cant wait to see how easy it is to clean with the nanolex


Thanks for the kind words Ben, glad your pleased mate and speak soon.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> nice work.... did you find it easy enough to correct with 203s? I had to use 302 on my ibiza... and have had to use 302 on a couple of mk4 ibiza.... Suprised 203 acheieved those results :thumb:


Thanks Mat, 203s wouldn't have touched the defects, the main correction was completed using a sheepskin pad and the glorious megs #105, refinement was done using 203s.:thumb:



-Mat- said:


> Sorry for being a dumbass, what is Nanolex Pro? Heard a few Pros use it? Is it a LSP (wax) or something used between the polishing and waxing stages like a glaze?


It's a crystalline pure sealant, needs to be applied in a controlled enviroment and ideally to a freshly machined finish, doesn't add much to a decent finish other than optimum protection.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ah, must have missed the bit about using a wool pad


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Great detail, I have done a couple tornado red GTIs but this looks amazing! I'm surprised you found the paint was so hard because the MKVs I have worked on have been pretty average (unless the defects on yours were deeper). 

Sorry to ask you more questions, but how hard do you find Nanolex Pro is to work with? Is it a tricky application process? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Really superb work :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Super slick results Rob!!

Nice one mate

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

40+ hours well spent 

Lovely looking results, and great to see the 105 getting such regular use as well - cracking good product it is.

After the machining shots show the quality of a finish that can be achieved with correct prep work before any LSP - the red was dripping. Very nice. Nanolex professional should last very well indeed too :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

christian900se said:


> Great detail, I have done a couple tornado red GTIs but this looks amazing! I'm surprised you found the paint was so hard because the MKVs I have worked on have been pretty average (unless the defects on yours were deeper).
> 
> Sorry to ask you more questions, but how hard do you find Nanolex Pro is to work with? Is it a tricky application process? Thanks in advance!


Thanks, I've not worked on a Golf yet that hasn't had paint like granite.
Nanolex Pro is a little more fussy to apply than traditional sealants, it needs a controlled enviroment with the right temperature and away from dust etc.., you apply to sections of 2ft x 2ft and buff immediately, if the residue dries then to remove you would need to machine polish.


----------



## cabman (Oct 20, 2008)

looking really good


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Very very glassy look !!!!!!!!superb pictures :thumb:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks fantastic in the afters shots. Nice work!


----------



## Steve Baker (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellent results rewarded by a fantastic colour!

May I ask how you remove the number plates without ruining them ? Do they go back with any double sided tape? So much crud gets behind them it's difficult to clean without removal I know! :thumb:


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

One word

Stunning


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome shine


----------



## cosmic ben (Dec 31, 2008)

Steve Baker said:


> Excellent results rewarded by a fantastic colour!
> 
> May I ask how you remove the number plates without ruining them ? Do they go back with any double sided tape? So much crud gets behind them it's difficult to clean without removal I know! :thumb:


mine had been screwed on, not stuck on


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Fantastic job as always. The end result pictures look amazing!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic finish! :doublesho

Now thats a "RED" Car....I think the color changed a bitt for the factory color...more "Deep Red"... (I now what I´m saiing....) 

Great job as always Rob! :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

mmm red does look good, I need to get mine done this year, some parts look like they've been used in dancing on ice


----------



## cosmic ben (Dec 31, 2008)

hear are the wheel after getting the lips ground down and polished slightly to give a stock finish, then a couple of wipes of laquer, much better than a full refurb because of quality control as well as achieving the correct colour, they look amazing

http://s872.photobucket.com/albums/ab284/benje_photo/


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent resullts the tornado red always comes up at treat


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

great detail indeed - looks great indeed - 

Top job


----------

